# Welche Maße hat ein 22 Zöller??



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (29. Januar 2009)

*Welche Maße hat ein 22 Zöller??*

Hi
ich möchte gerne die genauen Maße eines 22(21,5) Zoll Monitors wissen. Der Monitor hat das Format 16:9.(BenQ E2200HD HDMI)
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mir einen betellt habe, und ihn mit meinem aktuellen Monitor vergleichen möchte.
Ich mochte nur die Display Maße wissen, nicht die des kompletten Monitors.

Ist das Bild im Allgemeinen deutlich besser, wenn ich ein HDMI Kabel anschließe, als wenn ich nur VGA anschließe?(zb. Desktop...)

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen
Danke
MfG Pommes Schwaz Gelb


----------



## dean_1311 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Maße hat ein 22 Zöller??*

Bilddiagonale / -fläche (B x H) 						558,6 mm / 473,7 mm x 296,1 mm

siehe Produktseite


----------



## bauer-akil (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Maße hat ein 22 Zöller??*



Pommes Schwarz Gelb schrieb:


> Ist das Bild im Allgemeinen deutlich besser, wenn ich ein HDMI Kabel anschließe, als wenn ich nur VGA anschließe?(zb. Desktop...)



Anscheinend schon. Laut pcgh und den leuten hier. Aber nicht, wegen hdmi, sondern weil es digital ist. Alos dürftest du mit dvi-d eine genauso gute qualität erreichen.

Aber ich kann dies noch nicht bestätigen, weil bis jetzt alle 22"er, die ich bei freunden über vga angeschlosse gesehen hab, scharf gewirkt haben.
Ich glaube der Unterschied zwischen digital und analog ist eh gering, und wenn man auf dvi umsteigt, in dem glauben, man erhält ein schärferes Bild, 
wird man in 99% der Fälle auch ein schärferes Bild sehen, einfach wegen der Psyche.
Ist aber nur eine Vermutung von mir.

Trotzdem würde ich zu einem Monitor mit dvi greifen, wegen der hdcp verschlüsselung, die für hd-filme notwendig ist.

hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen
gruß


----------



## Flachzange (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Maße hat ein 22 Zöller??*

Ich habe im Moment einen 22er unter VGA laufen, sieht alles super aus!
Hatte allerdings mal einen NoName 17er, da hat man den Unterschied zwischen VGA und DVI schon sehr krass bemerkt... Wenn die Bildqualität jetzt noch besser werden sollte bei meinem neuen PC wäre das sehr bemerkenswert


----------



## Jami (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Maße hat ein 22 Zöller??*

Wenn man schnelle Bildwechsel hat, ist das Bild digital viel besser. 
Sogar schon bei 19-Zöllern.


----------

